# Lake Taupo, NZ The rock Hoppers



## petach (Mar 6, 2014)

sort of land/water scape/street

These kids were rock hopping on Lake Taupo as I was doing my evening landscape.






same night


----------



## Jeffbridge (Apr 1, 2014)

Both good ones...I like #2 though....


----------

